# How Many Songs On Ur Computer



## polaris500ho4x4 (Jun 25, 2005)

Just wondering how many songs u guys have on your computers... im just over 1200


----------



## Apathetic (Jun 25, 2005)

I have like 240, im pretty much always broke and im planning to get wow, so being broke will stay that way for a while.  so no new cds for a while


----------



## Beyond (Jun 25, 2005)

yeah, i had 1500 before my last format.. didn't back them up though and haven't have time to re-rip all of my cds


----------



## NeuromancerWGDD'U (Jun 25, 2005)

I have 500 (give or take 20 or so), but considering that that accounted for roughly 20% of my old hard-drive (2 gigs), that's not too bad.


----------



## jesbax (Jun 25, 2005)

i have to many to count. at last back up of them it took short of 8GB of dvd+r DL.


----------



## Malic (Jun 25, 2005)

The computer im using now has like 50 songs, but my other one has nearly 1000.


----------



## DCIScouts (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks like I have almost 1700 on my compy, wow, didn't realize it was that high.  And all bought and paid for, I'm proud to say!   Hehe, most of them are classical or drum corps cds, not a very typical collection...


----------



## The_Other_One (Jun 25, 2005)

228 on my extra hard drive.  I haven't listen to the radio much lately so I don't hear many new songs, or think of old ones I want...  I have gotten quite a few new ones recently now that I have a radio in my computer.  Not that I've used it much recently


----------



## Pride (Jun 25, 2005)

A little over 1,400. . .Not bad, considering I deleted quite a few a while back.


----------



## cell4me (Jun 25, 2005)

2761 :d


----------



## dragon2309 (Jun 25, 2005)

My comp has about 250 but my wireless music streaming server has just under 6000, it has all of mine, my sisters, my dads, my mums collections on it. I even invested in all the stuff to convert old 12" LP's to mp3's. CRAZY!!!


----------



## nmt (Jun 26, 2005)

I have 23.2 GB music, with more than 6000 songs of all kind, but I just listen about 100


----------



## Mithrus (Jun 26, 2005)

I have about 1200. But my brother, he has about 9000, no lies.


----------



## Richman (Jun 26, 2005)

I only have 12. The only 12 is Maroon5 song about jane my favorite too.


----------



## The-Llamalizer (Jun 26, 2005)

creative media source is telling me that ive got 1197, but i know that ive got like 1400 on my mp3 player. ive also got a few videos on my comp. too. all the music adds up to about 7 gigs.


----------



## iLL-Faded (Jun 26, 2005)

use to have over 20gigs worth of songs, but i had a virus and it earsed everything


----------



## 691175002 (Jun 27, 2005)

I have about 2... rofl...


----------



## dynamitecid99 (Jun 27, 2005)

errr....lol i didn't think i had that many....4783....


----------



## Bunchofstuff (Jun 27, 2005)

i only have 300 , but thats about to change because im about to switch to cable instead of 56k , and i have about 70gigs worth of dvds


----------



## penguinrusty (Jun 27, 2005)

I have around 700.


----------



## Apathetic (Jun 27, 2005)

You guys must have a lot of money :O


----------



## 20gig (Jun 28, 2005)

46 gigs of songs for me


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 28, 2005)

2.2tb


----------



## tomb08uk (Jun 28, 2005)

2.2 of terrabytes, really?thats crazy if so...


----------



## dhaynes (Feb 13, 2006)

i have about 50 gigs ~ 10000 songs right now


----------



## lee101 (Feb 13, 2006)

wow, this thread was like 6 months old!

I have 348 songs, 22.1hours, 1.6 gigs

I really thought i had more, if i ripped all my cd's i woudl probably have about 1000-1500, but i would never listen to them as they are basically all pre 2001, i don't think i have bought cd since!

edit: This dam thing has giving me the urge to rip all my cd's, 1 down, quite a lot to go


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Feb 13, 2006)

about 2000, all my CD's and others that i have D/L from iTunes...


----------



## lee101 (Feb 13, 2006)

kof2000 said:
			
		

> 2.2tb


wow, did you just download the whole itunes store?


----------



## Veurruckte (Feb 13, 2006)

I have about 20 gigs. I listen to most of it, but there is some shit like the black eyed peas that friends download when they comeover >_< .


----------



## Yasu (Feb 13, 2006)

I only have 146 songs on my computer which is about 460 megs worth.


----------



## thealmightyone (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I have 4. Beat THAT.


----------



## TheChef (Feb 13, 2006)

Over 1100, all legal.


----------



## Xycron (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a 500g harddrivce dedicated to music, BUT you have to understand that i use a mathmatically lossless format when ripping music to achieve the highest quility(which means they take uop ALOT MORE SPACE then mp3s) i can with the music/spoeakers/soundcard. BArly any i have downloaded, Mainly just Riped CD's i bought and mainly borrowed from my sister.


----------



## SAAER45 (Feb 13, 2006)

446 songs, 1.2 days, 1.71GB


----------



## Motoxrdude (Feb 13, 2006)

I have any upward of 6000+. I havent even listened to 1/5 of the songs. A lot of my friends have ipods and when they come over i take all the songs that i dont already have off. I have 60Gb dedicated to music, and i think i have used about 22Gb.


----------



## atomic (Feb 13, 2006)

1541 actually on my computer...alot more on cd's.  But mostly i listen to streaming music stations when im on the net.


----------



## mrgeorgedude (Feb 14, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> I have any upward of 6000+. I havent even listened to 1/5 of the songs. A lot of my friends have ipods and when they come over i take all the songs that i dont already have off. I have 60Gb dedicated to music, and i think i have used about 22Gb.



hey how do u take songs OFF of an ipod..i mean i thought it would erase the entire library of music


----------



## skidude (Feb 14, 2006)

756


----------



## Motoxrdude (Feb 14, 2006)

mrgeorgedude said:
			
		

> hey how do u take songs OFF of an ipod..i mean i thought it would erase the entire library of music


You enable it as an external hdd in iTunes.


----------



## robina_80 (Feb 14, 2006)

mmm how many song have we downloaded from the internet here lol ive got 11 gig worth of songs and by the way i use ipod with itunes they fcuking kick butt


----------



## LITHIUM (Feb 14, 2006)

about 600


----------



## suprasteve (Feb 14, 2006)

3452 showing up in WMP, so probably about 3475 or so total


----------



## tweaker (Feb 14, 2006)

To many...


----------



## The-Llamalizer (Feb 14, 2006)

to update mine, i last had ~1400 and 7 gig.
now i have 2417 according to wmp, so prolly few more, and ~13 gig.


----------



## Beyond (Feb 14, 2006)

11.4 gigs for now... all cds ripped losslessly.

=64 cds/764 songs

..so really a big difference as far as size/quality compared to a lot of you guys


----------



## Blue (Feb 14, 2006)

Last I counted is where just under 3000... Something like 2800'ish.


----------



## Dr Studly (Feb 14, 2006)

about 1,700
my brother is crazy, he has literally about 14,000 give or take 100


----------



## bradus (Feb 14, 2006)

i have just ove 10000 its 10005 at the moment all brought


----------



## stalex111 (Feb 14, 2006)

3'353 in "My Music" file...but i have some more in my WMP Library.


----------



## Burgon (Feb 14, 2006)

536 songs
i hardly know them all.
are there actually that many songs in the world??? I mean some ppl got 3k songs!!! I can romember only like 300 songs at max.


Burgon


----------



## kjkiller (Feb 15, 2006)

i have 2,765


----------



## Dr Studly (Feb 15, 2006)

kjkiller said:
			
		

> i have 2,765


freaking LIAR
u have a 4gb mini iPod and it has about 800!!!

ik cus he lives right next door 2 me!!!!


----------



## john238 (Feb 15, 2006)

I use to have about 300 hundred, but I had then formated my computer and had not backed them up.

I will put some of them back on again though in the near future.

But at the moment I mainly use my computer as a business tool. I do alot of my website html and things on it plus marketing.


----------



## s_m_w_d (Feb 15, 2006)

I think the question should be how many songs do you have on your computer that are legal!


----------



## Dr Studly (Feb 15, 2006)

s_m_w_d said:
			
		

> I think the question should be how many songs do you have on your computer that are legal!


boooooooooooo


define legal?


----------



## s_m_w_d (Feb 15, 2006)

Encore4More said:
			
		

> boooooooooooo
> 
> 
> define legal?



Paying original copy's of someones music for a legit store! basiclly buying instead of downloading it off sharebear limewire or whatever other crappy software there is! so Encore how many legit song do you have?


----------



## suprasteve (Feb 15, 2006)

Burgon said:
			
		

> 536 songs
> i hardly know them all.
> are there actually that many songs in the world??? I mean some ppl got 3k songs!!! I can romember only like 300 songs at max.
> 
> ...


well I've been downloading songs I like plus every song more popular by the same artist for about 4 years now, so it takes awhile to get up there


----------



## Rip_Uk (Feb 15, 2006)

over 500 albums so around 6000-7000 songs


----------



## The-Llamalizer (Feb 15, 2006)

s_m_w_d said:
			
		

> I think the question should be how many songs do you have on your computer that are legal!



well, if u include borrowing friends discs as legal, then 100% of mine are legal.


----------



## Dr Studly (Feb 15, 2006)

s_m_w_d said:
			
		

> Paying original copy's of someones music for a legit store! basiclly buying instead of downloading it off sharebear limewire or whatever other crappy software there is! so Encore how many legit song do you have?


it is illeagle to distrubute copyrighted music... i have sharing turned off... therefore i dont distribute... therefor i am doing nothing whatsoever that is illeagle. BAM!  
(technically downloading copyrighted material isn't illeagle... it is sharing copyrighted material that is illeagle)    love that law


----------



## helmie (Feb 15, 2006)

About 300 for me, most really long trance mixes from:

www.hardbase.net

Plug!! 

its around 1.6GB total of music.


----------



## Charlie7940 (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not sure exactly how many songs I have, but I do have roughly 140 GIGS of music on my computer


----------



## helmie (Feb 15, 2006)

Charlie7940 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure exactly how many songs I have, but I do have roughly 140 GIGS of music on my computer



JESUS CHRIST! Thats gota be a lifetimes collection!


----------



## atomic (Feb 15, 2006)

helmie said:
			
		

> About 300 for me, most really long trance mixes from:
> 
> www.hardbase.net
> 
> ...



WWW.DI.FM is a good site for streaming music.


----------



## Charlie7940 (Feb 15, 2006)

> JESUS CHRIST! Thats gota be a lifetimes collection!



Sort of...me and my dad have collected a lot of albums over the years.


----------



## suprasteve (Feb 16, 2006)

Encore4More said:
			
		

> it is illeagle to distrubute copyrighted music... i have sharing turned off... therefore i dont distribute... therefor i am doing nothing whatsoever that is illeagle. BAM!
> (technically downloading copyrighted material isn't illeagle... it is sharing copyrighted material that is illeagle)    love that law


don't expect that one to hold up in court...


----------



## spazz31585 (Feb 16, 2006)

i have just under 3,000
will probably get more once i get done moving and finish building my own system

unfortunatley, once i move, the only time i will be able to get online is at work and whenever i come over to my dad's


----------



## Twist86 (Feb 16, 2006)

Well till I got my new system I had 2933 songs which I only listened to maybe 300 of them haha.



			
				s_m_w_d said:
			
		

> I think the question should be how many songs do you have on your computer that are legal!



Then I have 0


----------



## lee101 (Feb 16, 2006)

Encore4More said:
			
		

> it is illeagle to distrubute copyrighted music... i have sharing turned off... therefore i dont distribute... therefor i am doing nothing whatsoever that is illeagle. BAM!
> (technically downloading copyrighted material isn't illeagle... it is sharing copyrighted material that is illeagle)    love that law


I always thought it was illegal to download music still, but you are far less likely to get busted for downloading, and more likely to go to prison for redistributing it as you are makling it availible publicly


----------



## Rip_Uk (Feb 16, 2006)

can anyone send me a message if they know any hard techno/hard trance mp3 sites or radio streams thanks.


----------



## Rip_Uk (Feb 16, 2006)

oh sorry helmie, just saw your post before this. hardbase.net has a couple of banging streams. nice one!


----------



## 4W4K3 (Feb 16, 2006)

Downloading copyright material is illegal, it's considered alot like stealing/theft. Sharing it is also illegal, probably more of a penalty actually since you yould possibly be making a profit on top of illegal material. I also think endorsing criminal activities in your home is considered illegal, so you're not the only one in the house that could get in trouble, especially if you are under aged. You're putting your future in jeapordy, along with those around you in some cases.

It's hard to say that, considering I usually support those kinds of activities.


----------



## Antiodontalgic (Feb 16, 2006)

I have 5356 songs ( none of them downloaded )


----------



## b182tm (Feb 16, 2006)

I just have about 300 songs, but before I had to reformat, I had about 2000


----------



## spazz31585 (Feb 17, 2006)

does anyone know a website or something where you could read the official laws about downloading music and such.
everyone seems to have a different idea of what the laws are.

also, a question if anyone knows the answer. what is the deal if you have the cd's, and copy them to your computer but do not share them? that is legal right?

personally, the only reason i have so many songs is that, before some of my cd's got stolen, i copied them all to the computer.

another question, since i no longer have some of those cd's, would my music now be considered illegal?


----------



## 4W4K3 (Feb 17, 2006)

You can rip a CD to your own personal PC and use it instead of he CD. Just don't distribute, or publicly share the media.
You can also burn a music CD, and keep it as a personal copy. Just don't re-distribute, if you're the only one who uses it that's totally legal.

Now if you set up speakers in your lawn and charged people $.50 to listen to your music, that would be illegal, even though you aren't really distributing anything. You always see that thing on DVD's about "Not for public viewing" i thnk that applies to CD media as well.


----------



## spazz31585 (Feb 17, 2006)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> You can rip a CD to your own personal PC and use it instead of he CD. Just don't distribute, or publicly share the media.
> You can also burn a music CD, and keep it as a personal copy. Just don't re-distribute, if you're the only one who uses it that's totally legal.
> 
> Now if you set up speakers in your lawn and charged people $.50 to listen to your music, that would be illegal, even though you aren't really distributing anything. You always see that thing on DVD's about "Not for public viewing" i thnk that applies to CD media as well.



preciate the info.
makes me feel a lot more at ease. lol


----------



## Raditz (Feb 17, 2006)

Well gee. I can't count my songs. I have 12 n each folder. and 1 in 1 folder.  and I have 6 folders all together. and I delete one song in folder.  I'm about to get more from a friend and 2 more new cds.


----------

